# Bathroom Fan/Heater on a 15-amp Circuit Breaker



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

By Code you are supposed to follow any instructions given by the manufacturer. To do otherwise would create a code violation.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

paisley13460 said:


> I bought a 'panasonic' light/nightlight/fan/heater combo unit. Now that I received it, checked the Operating Instructions. It stated in one of the warnings to "Use only 20 ampere branch circuit.". It didn't show that important fact in the website technical specs.
> 
> I have one (1) 15-amp circuit for the bathroom.
> 
> ...


Yes, me.

If the instructions as a 20A circuit you must install it on a 20A circuit. 
I know this is not the answer you want to hear but it is the only correct one.

I'll admit, this information is buried in the instructions .pdf on the Panasonic web site, but it IS there. 
http://www2.panasonic.com/webapp/wc...roupId=119513&surfModel=FV-11VH2&displayTab=R


----------



## paisley13460 (Jun 1, 2011)

I actually called their customer service. They told me that the 20-amp is just highly recommended but not required.

I guess they put 20-amp just so nobody would sue them.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

paisley13460 said:


> I actually called their customer service. They told me that the 20-amp is just highly recommended but not required.


If this is a fact then do what you gotta do. 
Thing is, this unit will pretty much max out a 15A circuit. How much else is on it?


----------



## paisley13460 (Jun 1, 2011)

Is there anything in the Electrical Code that indicates a bathroom fan/heater is required to be on a 20-amp circuit?


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

paisley13460 said:


> Is there anything in the Electrical Code that indicates a bathroom fan/heater is required to be on a 20-amp circuit?


No, but there is something that states we MUST follow manufacturer's instructions.


----------



## paisley13460 (Jun 1, 2011)

How hard is it to add a 20-amp circuit breaker?


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

You would need to run a new #12-2 cable back to the panel and have space for a single pole breaker.


----------



## paisley13460 (Jun 1, 2011)

My Circuit Breaker Panel is on the 1st floor. My bathroom is on the 3rd floor. Does that mean opening up walls & ceilings?


----------



## Daneel (May 10, 2011)

*code vs. safe*

What if you received something from the manufacturer in writing on letterhead stating that installation on a 20A circuit is strongly recommended but not required? (Probably impossible!)

If installation on a 15A circuit is safe, would this satisfy the code requirement regarding compliance with the manufacturer's requirements?


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

paisley13460 said:


> How hard is it to add a 20-amp circuit breaker?


Extremely simple. 
The hard part is running the wire up three floors. :whistling2:


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

Daneel said:


> What if you received something from the manufacturer in writing on letterhead stating that installation on a 20A circuit is strongly recommended but not required? (Probably impossible!)
> 
> If installation on a 15A circuit is safe, would this satisfy the code requirement regarding compliance with the manufacturer's requirements?


I thik a verbal from them is adequate. It's (probably) not like this is something that will be checked by someone.


----------



## paisley13460 (Jun 1, 2011)

I have a question for you, Speedy Petey

In the other bathroom that I would like to install a bathroom heater... has a 20-amp circuit breaker for all the gfi outlets (which actually is only 2 gfi outlets). Can I connect the heater/fan unit to that?


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

paisley13460 said:


> I have a question for you, Speedy Petey
> 
> In the other bathroom that I would like to install a bathroom heater... has a 20-amp circuit breaker for all the gfi outlets (which actually is only 1 gfi outlet). Can I connect the heater/fan unit to that?


I wouldn't. Depending on the conditions this may be a code violation, in any case it is a bad idea.

Are you saying it is just one GFI receptacle, in the one bathroom, on the 20A circuit?


----------



## paisley13460 (Jun 1, 2011)

Speedy Petey said:


> I wouldn't. Depending on the conditions this may be a code violation, in any case it is a bad idea.


Why is it a bad idea?



Speedy Petey said:


> Are you saying it is just one GFI receptacle, in the one bathroom, on the 20A circuit?


Sorry, my bad, it's actually 2 gfi outlets on a 20A circuit...


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

paisley13460 said:


> Why is it a bad idea?
> 
> Sorry, my bad, it's actually 2 gfi outlets on a 20A circuit...


You would not have any capability to run a blow dryer with the heat on. Also bathroom receptacle circuit either can serve receptacles only in multiple bathrooms or only one bathroom and can share lighting and fans.


----------



## paisley13460 (Jun 1, 2011)

The Operating Instructions only stated to "Use only 20 ampere branch circuit."

It didn't state that it has to be on a dedicated 20-amp circuit.


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

paisley13460 said:


> The Operating Instructions only stated to "Use only 20 ampere branch circuit."
> 
> It didn't state that it has to be on a dedicated 20-amp circuit.


Lets try to simplify this. If you have a 15 amp circuit and you try to run a blow dryer that pulls 12.5 amps and the fan/heater that draws 12.5 amps, how many amps is that? Do you think a 15 amp breaker will run both together?

Hint 12.5 + 12.5 = 25, 25>15 *NO*


----------



## paisley13460 (Jun 1, 2011)

Jim Port,

Isn't it your recommendation that I follow the manufacturer's instructions?

This is how it is shown in the manufacturer's instructions 

"Use only on 20-ampere branch circuit." (It didn't say dedicated.)

I know you showed me the math.

But still, adding the unit to an existing 20-amp is still following manufacturer's instructions, isn't it?


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

You also need to follow the NEC restrictions on whether or not the Code allows that circuit to serve other loads.

Bathroom circuits can either serve multiple bathroom receptacles OR only one bathroom and it can be shared with lighting and receptacles.

Yes, you should follow the instructions and the NEC.


----------



## paisley13460 (Jun 1, 2011)

To Jim Port,

Is there anything in the NEC that requires a bathroom fan/heater unit to be connected to a dedicated 20-amp circuit?


----------



## frenchelectrican (Apr 12, 2006)

Bonjour Paisley.,

I will tell you something real quick here myself and few other guys in here are electrician and we have to follow the manufacter instruction and belive or not many time when we pull the permits for it the inspector will look for the info on the bathroom heater/fan unit and they will look at the circuit capaity as well.

I have work on both Américiane and European bathroom heater/ light unit for a quite a while I know the codes are little diffrent at each country however no matter what langune you speak we still have to follow the manufacter instruction.

I know the USA verison will say use 20 amp circuit it very easy to do this due the reason why is the heater itself will typically draw about 1500 watts that about 12½ amps plus the bulb wattage { typically 75 or 100 watts unless speced by that unit } and with NEC code the heaters we treat them as contuonous load so that why the manufacter say to use 20 amp rated circuit.

And for our European verison most of them will ask to use on 16 or 20 amp circuit with RCD { GFCI } { we run at 240 volts as well }

BTW., I have see couple bathroom heater/light units did manged to trip the breaker when someone ran the bathroom heater plus hairdryer on the same time.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## NJMarine (Apr 13, 2011)

Ther NEC allows that a 20 amps circuit to feed the bathroom outlets and fan and lights, providing that the fan and light amperage do not exceed 50% of the circuit. This circuit can not feed any other rooms.
Whether it is a 15 or 20 amp circuit it would have to dedicated just for fan/heat/light combo.


----------



## paisley13460 (Jun 1, 2011)

Thinking out loud,

Currently, the vent fan that we have in our master bathroom is connected to 15-amp circuit breaker as well as all the gfi outlets & lighting.

In the winter I use a portable heater that I attached to the outlet. Heater has 1500 watts.

So, plugging a portable heater to an outlet connected to a 15-amp circuit breaker is ok...

...but changing the vent fan to a combo vent fan/heater (that only has 1425 watts) is required to be connected to a 20-amp circuit?


----------



## SalMazz (Aug 22, 2021)

frenchelectrican said:


> Bonjour Paisley.,
> 
> I will tell you something real quick here myself and few other guys in here are electrician and we have to follow the manufacter instruction and belive or not many time when we pull the permits for it the inspector will look for the info on the bathroom heater/fan unit and they will look at the circuit capaity as well.
> 
> ...


----------



## SalMazz (Aug 22, 2021)

A quick question maybe I overlooked or am asking in the wrong post (sorry if I did) I have a 15amp dedicated line to the old Fasco Bathroom heater. Nothing else on this line in the bathroom can I install the Panasonic model Model #FV-11VH2 which says it needs a 20amp line. Have not purchased the unit yet and I am confused. My old unit (Fasco 691 model) manual said a dedicated line 15amp and now needs to be replaced, Hope this is clear?


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

If the instructions call for a 20 amp circuit that is what is required.


----------

